# Poodle terrier mix



## Nwcmr01

If you could give your thoughts of what kind of terrier he is mixed with? The first picture is of Mylo as a pup the second is more up to date, sometime last winter.


----------



## lavillerose

Personally, I get a Westie or possibly Jack Russell vibe from his expression, and the shape of his body, slightly longer than tall.


----------



## 3dogs

What makes you think this dog has terrier in it? Was it a rescue & that is what the pup was described as, off the streets & best guess? How old, weight & more pictures. What makes it not a poorly breed poodle. There are & I hate to call them breeders BUT people breeding for a "teddy bear" or "baby doll" face on poodles. Why I have no idea but they are shortening the muzzle & broadening the cheeks. To me a "teddy bear" is a scissor job on the head not an actual head shape. I have heard of other breeds no breeding for "baby doll" faces in the Yorkie, Maltese, Chihuahua & now the Poodle.


----------



## Nwcmr01

He is my first dog that we actually bought and pure breeds are more expensive so went went with a mix. We have his papers and they say terrier poodle mix. I would like to know which terrier because i have been doing some research and trying to see what the characteristics are and normal behavior so that i can better understand Mylo's behavior. I am just curious i guess...


----------



## Nwcmr01

That is horrible that they are doing this to dogs, making them look like teddy bears. I picked this one because he was very small out of all the dogs at the kennel. I was told that he would not get much bigger but he did. He weighs about 33 pounds. I was looking for a lap dog, we have always had big dogs growing up. The breeder misled me with his size so to say that she would not have mistaken the breeds is possible.


----------



## Keithsomething

...you bought this dog? from a breeder? or a pet store?


----------



## Nwcmr01

I bought him from a breeder, somewhere in PA.


----------



## FunkyPuppy

33lbs? She looks a lot like the fuzzball wheaton terrier pup i groom. She might be some sort of wheaton/mini poo mix breed. Shame on the 'breeder' for printing up papers with just 'terrier' as the parentage. At least she's adorable! Be sure you have her thoroughly vet checked regularly, with mixes there are a grab bag of issues that can crop up.


----------



## outwest

There are a couple of poodles at the local dog park that were rescues, but are supposedly pure poodle. They have short legs, a shorter face and a longer body like your pup. Terriers vary from full sized airdales to little norfolks. If he is a mix between a standard poodle and a little terrier he could have grown that big. I just bet he was a mix with a poodle and a mutt or she would have told you which terrier it was. There is definitely poodle in there. 

You can have his DNA checked if you are really curious, by the way. It costs about $200through your veterinarian. DO NOT order one of those kits on line- they are almost all scams (it has been shown that you send the same sample in twice and get different results). So, you can find out if you really want to. 

He is very cute guy. Do you have a picture of him now? That may help people check him out more.


----------



## spoospirit

_He is cute.

I'm curious. Why didn't you buy a purebred toy poodle pup or a purebred terrier from a reputable breeder who would have known what their line was and would have given you a health guarantee and would have been better able to give you the adult size to expect? I don't understand why you would pay for a mixed breed that the so called breeder(?) wasn't even able to tell you what kind of terrier the poodle was bred with.

This was not a rescue puppy, correct?

It's probably going to be a crap shoot with this fellow. You have no idea what health issues he may or may not present in the future. And, it sounds as if you are having some temperament questions as well._


----------



## Princess Dollie

Nwcmr01 - I just went back and read your intro. It sounds like Mylo has some serious behavior issues. And he's 3 years old, right? Vasco's mom (I can't remember her avatar name) gave you very good advice. At this point, I wouldn't worry about what specific terrier is in the mix, but concentrate on the behavioral issues at hand.


----------



## spoospirit

_I'm sorry. I did not go back to read your intro. I had no idea the dog is not a puppy still but 3 years old.

I have to agree that, at this point, what he is mixed with is a rather moot question. Behavior problems have particular ways that they are managed depending on the problem no matter what the breed of dog. 

Maybe you should try to talk to an animal behaviorist or some other professional at this point to get some help with training your dog. I hope it works out for you._


----------



## 3dogs

I think that since you bought the pup from a kennel breeder that you just email them & find out. Then again if they have a website then we can go & see because often times they list the dogs they are breeding together. Did I miss how old the pup was? Depending on the age for when you got your pup is a clue as to eventual size. Terriers range in size from little yorkies, Cairns on up to as somebody said the Airdale. Just like Poodles range from 3lbs on up to 80lbs.


----------



## Trixie

Looks like there's Wheaten in there to me too. What a cutie though!


----------



## Nwcmr01

He is not a rescue. This is the first dog i have ever bought and i was young and naive. I went online and looked up breeders in the area and i found one that sold mixes. I could not afford a pure breed, i was only like 18 or 19 when i bought him. I have thought about having the DNA test done but it is kind of expensive. The whole reasoning behind wanting to know is because i am having behavioral issues. He is a bit aggressive, not towards me but towards other dogs, kids and some adults. He has never bitten anyone, but i could see it heading in that direction if it is not taken care of now. I have gone to professionals and they say what i am doing is correct, it will just take time. The problem is my boyfriend does not think that he will change and i am hopeful that he will. I have also included a recent picture that i took this past weekend.


----------



## partial2poodles

He looks like a poodle/bichon mix. It a weird thing around here in PA with these millions of mix dogs. People get them and treat them like babies then wonder why they act like little hellions when they mature. Look how cute he is in his little clothing? Do you wonder if its the dog or the lack of knowledge on the owners part? 

I dont see any terrier in him at all. But kowing the BREED does help one understand a dogs tendancies....whether digging (terriers), heel nipping (herders) problems house training (tiny toy breeds)

He needs a good set of rules to live by and he can be brought back into line in about a month with consistent, firm yet loving training.


----------



## outwest

Gosh, he sure is cute. Some small poodles have aggression issues if not bred for temperment, too, so it isn't necessarily the terrier part (although I agree, I don't see any terrier in there). At 3 years old his aggression tendencies are ingrained now. The best way to avoid aggression problems is to know the temperments of the parents of the dog. Some dogs can be retrained, but some never change. Try posting for help in the training area. A lot of people know how to help. I, personally, would never own a dog with aggression problems because I had one once and it was a nightmare. We had to get rid of the dog.


----------



## schpeckie

partial2poodles said:


> He looks like a poodle/bichon mix.


I have to agree, that it looks like a Bichon mix. He is still a cutie though!


----------



## rawdogs

Nwcmr01 said:


> He is my first dog that we actually bought and pure breeds are more expensive so went went with a mix.
> 
> 
> Mad as it is, over here in the UK,so called designer cross breeds,are more expensive than pure breds,have even heard of litters of pure ST POODLES being sold as labradoodles as they get a higher price:ahhhhh:


----------



## Keithsomething

IMO the breed that he is mixed with isn't important, its the behaviour that he is exhibiting. If I were you I'd contact a dog behaviourist and see what they have to say about him, maybe enroll in some general obedience classes and give him a job to do...


----------

